# How to Replace Aluminum Corner Trim with Vinyl Corner trim?



## rbiankowski (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I'm about to take off all my aluminum corner caps and replace it with one piece of vinyl trim instead. Can someone throw me a bone on how to do this nicely? Any videos or tutorials? I can't seem to find any.

Thank you,
Ryan


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Use a level or straight edge and draw a line lean a 2x4 against the wall, set the depth on a circular saw put on glasses and cut the aluminum with the saw sliding on the 2x4
Remove the corner pieces then slide an aluminum J trim behind and over the ends of the siding. Rabbit the back of the new trim to hind the J trim or space it out with wood the same thickness as the J trim. You might find 1/2" x 2" treated plywood for spacing it out.


----------



## rbiankowski (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Neal, 

Thanks for your advice! Some if it seems a bit confusing though. 

This is what is currently on my house more or less: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Amerimax...0058&wl11=online&wl12=139780910&wl13=&veh=sem

This is what I am replacing with: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cellwood-3-in-x-3-4-in-White-Outside-Corner-Post-V0CP33404H/202666279

Can't I just take off the aluminum ones and find a way to macgyver the new one under the current vinyl siding?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rbiankowski said:


> Hey Neal,
> 
> Thanks for your advice! Some if it seems a bit confusing though.
> 
> ...


Your new vinyl is what likely was there to start with and the aluminum is a repair.The vinyl corner should be installed before the siding.

You can get a cheap zip tool to open the vinyl and if you opened them and removed the nails for a few feet you might be able to install the corner.

My house has wood corners and that was more like I was talking about.

You might be able to bend it to get the new in may you could cut 1/2 inch off one nailing flange to get it in.
The picture shows a wood corner and now they do it so the wood hides the J trim.


----------



## rbiankowski (Apr 24, 2017)

That photo looks nice. What kind & dimensions of wood is that? 

Still not giving up hope for the situation I have. Maybe I could figure out something like this: 



 (would take some extra effort since it wouldn't snap into place like this video shows due to not the same material)

Thoughts?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rbiankowski said:


> That photo looks nice. What kind & dimensions of wood is that?
> 
> Still not giving up hope for the situation I have. Maybe I could figure out something like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RIkUZf778Y (would take some extra effort since it wouldn't snap into place like this video shows due to not the same material)
> 
> Thoughts?


If you find an old vinyl corner behind the aluminum that would be a great fix.

The wood in my picture is 5 1/2 x a full 1' thick lap joined with 4 1/2 to make a 5 1/2" corner.
The newer trick is to use 1 1/2 material and cut out the back to go right over the J or put a spacer behind 3/4" wood, then the siding looks more like Hardie.
The wood is combed to look like rough and is all pre primed oil base when we buy it.


----------



## rbiankowski (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome, thank you. This should work and is probably what I'll end up doing if I can't figure it out. 

Where I can get this wood?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't know how available it is , every lumberyard here has it including Lowe's and HD

https://www.standardbuildingsupplies.ca/products/lumber/primed-fascia/


----------

